# hey brothers need cam tensioner info -



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello everyone: hope your new year went well. 
I have a 2001 s4 with 140k - great to ride but I am experiencing the diesel noise of cam chain tensioner failure. My question is this: 
what is the part number for this? is the driver side different from the passenger side? any good website that offers cheaper than what I am looking at? I mean 500 dollars for such a small hydraulic part seems ridiculious right?








Any help would be great appreciated - thanks again brothers
temagnus2004


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: hey brothers need cam tensioner info - (temagnus2004)*

Tried calling vw dealership - sometimes they have the same exact parts for the audi at vw at far lower prices - no dice- they want 630 dollars per cam tensioner -


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: hey brothers need cam tensioner info - (temagnus2004)*

Hey Temas
Several places sell Cam Belt kits which usually include a tensioner. http://www.ecstuning.com
http://www.blauparts.com (they also rent the tools necessary to do the job)
Have a look on VAGLinks.com ...I have a "couple" of parts places listed on there. Also give PlanetVAG.com a try if you are looking for the parts. (both in my Sig)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Morrisht (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: hey brothers need cam tensioner info - (Massboykie)*

I have one, possibly two if you reuse your plastic guide. I'm looking for $200. That's about a $1100 off Audi. Search the classifieds for my add.
Ltr


----------

